# Allen wrenches



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm looking to buy some new allen wrenches. Any advice on what to buy or what not to buy?

L-wrench, T-handle, P-handle, Sockets, etc. I don't want the ball end style, and I don't see P-handles being of much use to me, other then that I'm open to idea's. I'm also not a fan of the swiss army knife style units, but I would listen to arguments in their favor.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Get L-handle, T-handle and sockets. Ball ends you won't want, and P-handles aren't much use. Forget the all-in-one knife type kits.

Seriously...... what to get depends on what you need them to do. I have plenty of all of them, each type for a different use.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I like *bondhus* ball tip t handle for everyday stuff.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

gold said:


> I like *bondhus* ball tip t handle for everyday stuff.


 
I'll second the Bondhus brand.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I like the swiss army types.. I tend to lose them if they aren't tied together.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I carry (3) sets of these.. small.. medium.. large..










I also have a few of these where I need a socket wrench..


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> I like the swiss army types.. I tend to lose them if they aren't tied together.


 
Same here man. I got two new Ideal sets for the sake of the price at Lowes last winter. Both sets for like $25 if I remember. Anything more than that will be a socket for a torque wrench..........


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've always stuck with Eklind, but Bondhaus is certainly respectable. I'd look hard at one of those two brands .


EDIT... stay the hell away from ball ends.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I use the socket type so i can drive it with the impact gun.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Yea, using someone else wrenches I've experienced that ball end inside a lug twisting enough that it couldn't be pulled out. I've avoided them since.

I've looked at a Bondhus set today like the one gold linked, except no ball end. I'm not familiar with Eklind, but I'll take a look. I also looked up some PB Swiss L-handles, and some Wera T-handles and L-handles, but nothing really stood out...

I'm hesitant to buy the sockets only, since I've run into a couple ATS's that had lugs a socket couldn't have reached. I looked at the sockets with longer shanks, but was wondering about them twisting since a ratchet handle is the lever, instead of just a hand. I'm not above supplementing with a few sockets though, they're nice to use. Thx for the idea's, I'll do some more browsing.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Demac said:


> Yea, using someone else wrenches I've experienced that ball end inside a lug twisting enough that it couldn't be pulled out. I've avoided them since.
> 
> I've looked at a Bondhus set today like the one gold linked, except no ball end. I'm not familiar with Eklind, but I'll take a look. I also looked up some PB Swiss L-handles, and some Wera T-handles and L-handles, but nothing really stood out...
> 
> I'm hesitant to buy the sockets only, since I've run into a couple ATS's that had lugs a socket couldn't have reached. I looked at the sockets with longer shanks, but was wondering about them twisting since a ratchet handle is the lever, instead of just a hand. I'm not above supplementing with a few sockets though, they're nice to use. Thx for the idea's, I'll do some more browsing.


 
I'd go with a six inch extension over a longer shank anyday though.....


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

76nemo said:


> Same here man. I got two new Ideal sets for the sake of the price at Lowes last winter. Both sets for like $25 if I remember. Anything more than that will be a socket for a torque wrench..........


the folding type Ideal sets are about 5 bucks a peice right now and they are nice and not at all wobbly or weak. One of the better folding sets I've ever used. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Demac said:


> I'm looking to buy some new allen wrenches. Any advice on what to buy or what not to buy?
> 
> L-wrench, T-handle, P-handle, Sockets, etc. I don't want the ball end style, and I don't see P-handles being of much use to me, other then that I'm open to idea's. I'm also not a fan of the swiss army knife style units, but I would listen to arguments in their favor.


All types have their place. I work in industrial maintenance and the "ball" type really come in handy in tight spots.
Ball on one end and "L" on the other.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> the folding type Ideal sets are about 5 bucks a peice right now and they are nice and not at all wobbly or weak. One of the better folding sets I've ever used. :thumbsup:


 
I was thinking one was $7, and the other was about $16. I'll have to check that out...........thanks


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Demac said:


> I'm hesitant to buy the sockets only, since I've run into a couple ATS's that had lugs a socket couldn't have reached. I looked at the sockets with longer shanks, but was wondering about them twisting since a ratchet handle is the lever, instead of just a hand. I'm not above supplementing with a few sockets though, they're nice to use. Thx for the idea's, I'll do some more browsing.


The ones I posted have a SS case and are more than (25) years old and just as good as the day I bought them..

I have only came across (2) size sockets that I carry for different breakers..

Having all the different size allen wrench sets comes in handy when working on things like motor pulley's and some machine access panels..


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

76nemo said:


> I'd go with a six inch extension over a longer shank anyday though.....


Yea, my fault for not being more explicit. The 'tunnel' down to the lug was too small to accommodate the body of the socket. So only a longer shank would have worked if I was using sockets. It was never a problem since the JW I was with had L-wrenches, it was just something I noticed and filed away as a negative aspect of 'only' having sockets.

Edit:

I happened to have a picture of the breaker. The 'deep' lugs at each point didn't have enough clearance for a socket.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> All types have their place. I work in industrial maintenance and the "ball" type really come in handy in tight spots.
> Ball on one end and "L" on the other.


 
Not a fan of the single "L" type at all unless it's just finger tightened........


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Demac said:


> Yea, my fault for not being more explicit. The 'tunnel' down to the lug was too small to accommodate the body of the socket. So only a longer shank would have worked if I was using sockets. It was never a problem since the JW I was with had L-wrenches, it was just something I noticed and filed away as a negative aspect of 'only' having sockets.



I've made many of my own long-shaft sockets.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Not a fan of the single "L" type at all unless it's just finger tightened........


The value of that type is that you can get into a tight spot and turn it to snug and then use the "L" to further tighten.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> The value of that type is that you can get into a tight spot and turn it to snug and then use the "L" to further tighten.


 
......and I like the ball end on the long end of the shank, that can go pretty quick. I don't like L handles because my pull hand is too close to the surface when it's time to crank.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

76nemo said:


> ......and I like the ball end on the long end of the shank, that can go pretty quick. I don't like L handles because my pull hand is too close to the surface when it's time to crank.


I've never seen the ball on the "short" end.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> I've never seen the ball on the "short" end.


 

Nor have I, that wording was my fault.....


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Nothing wrong with liking what you like, but I ran across some L-handles today that had 100 degree bends instead of 90. That would lift your hand farther off the surface. Just something I saw that I didn't think much of until you said your piece. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Nor have I, that wording was my fault.....


It's cool. I made a mistake...once.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Demac said:


> Nothing wrong with liking what you like, but I ran across some L-handles today that had 100 degree bends instead of 90. That would lift your hand farther off the surface. Just something I saw that I didn't think much of until you said your piece. :thumbsup:


 

Really? Neat, new to me. Still not a whole lot of play with six inches though.......


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> the folding type Ideal sets are about 5 bucks a peice right now and they are nice and not at all wobbly or weak. One of the better folding sets I've ever used. :thumbsup:


I used to use the Klein folding sets....along with an original Vaco set of T handles. 

In lowes one day they had the Ideals on sale $5 for the large set........I got them because of the price......man they are the best folding sets I ever used, they feel great in your hand.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Really? Neat, new to me. Still not a whole lot of play with six inches though.......


Hey!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!


 

You'll still have an inch on me, don't lose any sleep partner:lol::laughing::laughing:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

76nemo said:


> I was thinking one was $7, and the other was about $16. I'll have to check that out...........thanks


No problem and yeah the one with the larger sizes in it is around $5 and the one with the smaller sizes is around $7. At least it was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

electro916 said:


> I used to use the Klein folding sets....along with an original Vaco set of T handles.
> 
> In lowes one day they had the Ideals on sale $5 for the large set........I got them because of the price......man they are the best folding sets I ever used, they feel great in your hand.


That's the one I bought. Awesome folding set. I left the smaller set alone also even though it was only a couple $'s more. And it's the neoprene handle that had me sold also. You all really need to stop using klein strippers and move on to the ideal kinetic reflex strippers or whatever they're called. If you want to use the best that is. And if you can stomach paying $20, the damn things are NEVER on sale.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> That's the one I bought. Awesome folding set. I left the smaller set alone also even though it was only a couple $'s more. And it's the neoprene handle that had me sold also. *You all really need to stop using klein strippers and move on to the ideal kinetic reflex strippers or whatever they're called.* If you want to use the best that is. And if you can stomach paying $20, the damn things are NEVER on sale.


These?









Or these?









I looked at the first pair and they felt plastic and cheap to me, but maybe they work awesome. I bought the second pair and they're working decently.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Demac said:


> I'm looking to buy some new allen wrenches. Any advice on what to buy or what not to buy?
> 
> L-wrench, T-handle, P-handle, Sockets, etc. I don't want the ball end style, and I don't see P-handles being of much use to me, other then that I'm open to idea's. I'm also not a fan of the swiss army knife style units, but I would listen to arguments in their favor.



This is by proto...:thumbup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> That's the one I bought. Awesome folding set. I left the smaller set alone also even though it was only a couple $'s more. And it's the neoprene handle that had me sold also. You all really need to stop using klein strippers and move on to the ideal kinetic reflex strippers or whatever they're called. If you want to use the best that is. And if you can stomach paying $20, the damn things are NEVER on sale.


 

I have a Klein pair that are super comfortable, but I still stick with my Xcelite combo's. What don't you like about the Klein's?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've got a couple of Eklind folding sets; the small medium and large... the medium is a handy thing to have around for the miscellaneous oddball allen screw you come across.

I've got a full set of T-handles as well. Can't really complain about those I guess, there's not much technology to them or anything.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> All types have their place. I work in industrial maintenance and the "ball" type really come in handy in tight spots.
> Ball on one end and "L" on the other.


I used the ball ends in industrial too. I usually only used the ball end for loosening or starting, they're not much good for tightening especially if it has to be real tight or torqued. I have either rounded the bolt head out or the ball end. I haven't come across any where in resi work to use the ball type yet, but I have a tool box full of them.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bondhus for T handles, folders and loose kits, proto for hex sockets. (I always have ball and non ball available but that's just what works for me.)


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Demac said:


> These?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw that sucks, the first pair is the way to go. I know they feel cheap, but trust me they won't break. They are lightweight and fit perfectly in the hand. Also the fact that they covered the spot you would put your thumb instead of leaving it open metal was a pretty smart move too. Look it up, they aren't made cheap at all. Our whole crew uses those now.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

76nemo said:


> I have a Klein pair that are super comfortable, but I still stick with my Xcelite combo's. What don't you like about the Klein's?


It's not that I don't like the Klein's exactly, It's just that there are NO other strippers designed like these and they are designed perfectly. If you tried them out, you would look back at this post and wonder what you were ever thinking calling the Klein's "comfortable". They aren't even in the same league.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

76nemo said:


> ......and I like the ball end on the long end of the shank, that can go pretty quick. I don't like L handles because my pull hand is too close to the surface when it's time to crank.


 
I always tighten L handles with a small adjustable wrench on the short end, rarely if ever by hand.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I've made many of my own long-shaft sockets.


I did the same thing. Except I didn't mount them in sockets, I kept them loose.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

76nemo said:


> ......and I like the ball end on the long end of the shank, that can go pretty quick. I don't like L handles because my pull hand is too close to the surface when it's time to crank.


I was working with a service rep from a Swedish machine tool company on one of their machines. Things weren't going well on the job. He used a small pipe on a ball-head allen wrench for added leverage which is a no-no and snapped the ball off! That really made his day complete! This guy really had a short fuse.

Luckily, the piece wasn't stuck in the socket head screw and I was able to use a magnet to remove it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't have a preference for allen wrenches. They're all the same to me so I'll buy cheap with them.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Related to Allen screws, some years back I got this set of extractors called Sock-It-Out. They are tapered allen keys. You hammer them into the stripped head of an allen screw, and use a wrench on them. It lets you get out an allen screw that has already been boogered up by someone else. The image in the picture below aren't mine (I just robbed the pic from the 'net), but they come in metric and asme.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm buying a bunch of those kits. 

No more drilling and extracting stripped button heads :clap:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I just carry the folding metric bondhus set in my pouch and for any other sizes I just use the allen key 1/4 inch sockets that came with the set.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

A co worker had these today, I never noticed them before. I'm growing kinda attached to the wera stuff


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and idea's. Since I rarely deal with small Allen heads, I listened to the guys who use the all-in-one units and went with this one. 

http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-35197-Po...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1315523102&sr=1-1











For the larger Allen heads, I decided to try out these. 3/8, 5/16, 1/4, and 7/32. Not sure exactly what sizes I need, but I think that covers the ones I've used before. 

http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Hex-Plus...ref=sr_1_5?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1315523288&sr=1-5


----------

